# cage calculator ?



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

*cage calculator ?*

im looking for a bookcase to make a bigger rat cage out of, i've been using the ratty corner cage calculator but with almost every bookcase measurements i try it says its not deep enough, i found this bookcase on craigslist i like, its 11.5in deep 30in wide and 71.5in tall, it has 5 diffrent levels 

heres the link to it (it has a pic) - http://kansascity.craigslist.org/fuo/1881377171.html

would it be ok to make a rat cage out of this bookcase ?
i doesnt look very sterdy (cant spell) to me but ive had the same problem with it not being deep enough with other bookcases


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: cage calculator ?*

looks great to me!


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: cage calculator ?*

thanks i tried a diffrent cage calculator and it took shelf space in and siad it could hold 5 rat comforably and 7 max  i have 3 rats right now which i adore and now i can add more if i want


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: cage calculator ?*

now i just have to find a place to put it xD i would like the rat cage to be in my room


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: cage calculator ?*

Cool!


----------

